# Mohican 2007 Bike rack, No luck



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We have just been told that the Omnistor bike rack made for our model is no longer available. Omnistor have contacted a few of their larger retail customers but there are none out there.

So what to do? I have thought of three possibilities that I would like your opinions on please.

1st. I have a friend who owns his own metal fabrication business. I could ask him to build one if I could discover the dimensions.

2nd. I could buy a bike rack and ask him to build some sort of adapter. A frame that fits onto the fixing points on our motorhome so that we can fix the rack to it.

3rd, my favourite at the moment. What if I bought a almost suitable bike rack and ask him to lengthen or shorten the tubes accordingly, to create a rack of the correct dimensions. This way, at least, I would be fixing it to the motorhome using the correct fixings. Sounds too easy.

Whats your thoughts? I can't be the only person to have this trouble surely.

I have a towbar (unfitted at the mo) but it has a swanneck ball fitted and the Thule towbars that require fixing via the back plate won't work unfortunately, also I believe there is a problem with the rear mounted spare wheel.

Many thanks


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a towbar to which, when not towing the toad, I attach a Thule bike carrier. It clears the spare wheel without any problem so it might be worthwhile your checking the measurements - if you haven't already. I don't know a lot about towbars and towballs but isn't it possible to change the swan neck for a compatible fitting?


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

It could be possible to alter the towbar I think but it would entail drilling holes to accept the back plates. Not entirely happy doing that to be honest. It's interesting that it misses the spare wheel carrier as I was told by a dealer that it would interfere.

My favourite still remains altering an existing rack to fit against the existing reinforced areas designed to take a bike rack. I would appreciate any thoughts please.


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I just thought it would be fair if I reported back on what we did to allow us to carry bikes. Because we could'nt get a bike rack to fit on the back of the motorhome we decided to go with the Thule rack which attaches to the towball much the same as a trailer would.

http://www.thule.com/en/GB/Products/Bike-Carriers/Towbar/Thule-RideOn-9503#

We have used it quite a few times now, travelled abroad with it a couple of times as well and we found it to be wonderful. Nicely clears the spare wheel carrier and never moves an inch. Takes just a couple of minutes to fit. I think it was around the £150 mark from Halfords, Highly recommended.


----------



## Skavitch (May 5, 2008)

I have a fairlyheftytwo scooter/bike rack on my 04 Mohican that I'm happy to send dimensions of.

Could email a photo in you wish.

Ta

Ian


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Strangely enough you need either an Al-Ko ball or a swan neck to fit a Thule bike carrier they clamp on the ball and dont use a back plate, i carry two fairly heavy electric bikes on mine and its the single best bit of kit i,ve ever bought for the van.


----------



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am aslo looking at tow bar mounted Thule bike racks and according to their website they offer both plate mounted and tow ball mounted ,so you should be able to get one that fits.


----------

